# Boom Cooler Battery?



## bjohnson (Jan 25, 2011)

Hey guys,

This isn't a "car" audio question, but it is definitely a "mobile" audio question. I am building a boom cooler. A cooler for river floats that has a 10 inch Kicker sub and 6.5s and a kicker 350x4 amp...all kicker marine stuff. This may be hard, but I am looking for the BEST and SMALLEST Battery without breaking the bank. I need something that will last quite a while without being charged. I imagine I need a Deep Cycle battery. I was thinking about a Yellow Top optima, but if I could get something smaller that would be great. Any ideas?

Bruce


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX (Oct 24, 2007)

Sears Diehard Platinum Marine.. Huge and heavy, but its not going to take **** like an Optima... 

You don't want small or light for this, trust me... you are just asking to eat batteries


----------



## Bluliner (May 16, 2011)

bjohnson said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> This isn't a "car" audio question, but it is definitely a "mobile" audio question. I am building a boom cooler. A cooler for river floats that has *a 10 inch Kicker sub* and 6.5s and a kicker 350x4 amp...all kicker marine stuff. This may be hard, but I am looking for the BEST and SMALLEST Battery without breaking the bank. I need something that will last quite a while without being charged. I imagine I need a Deep Cycle battery. I was thinking about a Yellow Top optima, but if I could get something smaller that would be great. Any ideas?
> 
> Bruce


Forget the sub...you're not going hear any bass and it will just drain the battery quicker. Subs can work in boats as they'll get cabin gain when inside. Bring them outside? No output. 

You're trying to pressurize the atmosphere and a 10" sub isn't gonna cut it. 

If you absolutely have to have bass; transmission line. Build yourself a beer proof Bose wave radio for river floats using 2-4 6.5" speakers. You can get by w/a 2ch amp and save a bit of current for longer listening. 

Think about the last time you've gone to an outdoor concert and compare that to the bass you've heard in a nightclub/bar. Big difference. 

Skip the sub...


----------



## bjohnson (Jan 25, 2011)

Bluliner said:


> Forget the sub...you're not going hear any bass and it will just drain the battery quicker. Subs can work in boats as they'll get cabin gain when inside. Bring them outside? No output.
> 
> You're trying to pressurize the atmosphere and a 10" sub isn't gonna cut it.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your input.
What do you mean.."transmission line"? I understand what your saying about the sub, and I completely agree with you to a certain extent, but I want the sub. I have heard some with a sub and without, and although not much, it does make a little difference. I'm just trying to add a little depth to the 6.5s. 

Back to my question.....any thoughts on the battery?


----------



## bjohnson (Jan 25, 2011)

Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX said:


> Sears Diehard Platinum Marine.. Huge and heavy, but its not going to take **** like an Optima...
> 
> You don't want small or light for this, trust me... you are just asking to eat batteries


Your right, I don't want small or light, but I need it. The cooler I am using needs to fit in a tube. I am using a 50qt coleman wheeled cooler, and I think the size of the optima will fit, but I'm just asking if there are any other options that I'm not thinking of that may lighten up the cooler a bit.

Thanks!


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX (Oct 24, 2007)

bjohnson said:


> Back to my question.....any thoughts on the battery?



Yeah, see above


----------



## passtim (Sep 30, 2009)

You may want to look at a pair of marine 8in coaxials. This way you can get the midbass sound your looking for and get by with probably a 25-50 wpc amp, which would be more than sufficiant. I've used bazooka's 8s with fairly good luck, or even a good pair of poly 6X9s. For longer float trips you may look at a solar charger mounted to the lid to lessen the strain on the batt, though this won't help much when being used, but for down time.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

I have used this cat with great success. I buy my UPS batteries from him on a regular basis. 

My UPS requires 36V so I bought a 4 pack for dirt cheap and use one in my quad 

Given the OP's location shipping is cheap and fast also.

eBay My World - batteryman20


Rednek 36V battery...


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX (Oct 24, 2007)

chad said:


> I have used this cat with great success. I buy my UPS batteries from him on a regular basis.
> 
> My UPS requires 36V so I bought a 4 pack for dirt cheap and use one in my quad
> 
> ...


I was waiting for this... much better option than my own, me thinks..


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

they have been rock solid for 2 years now. They will power 2 computers/router/monitors and a couple other things for longer than I have the balls to try it for. I think I quit at 2.5 hours.


----------



## bjohnson (Jan 25, 2011)

chad said:


> they have been rock solid for 2 years now. They will power 2 computers/router/monitors and a couple other things for longer than I have the balls to try it for. I think I quit at 2.5 hours.


I don't know anything about these UPS batteries.

My buddy's Optima Yellow top "supposedly" lasted 5 hours without a charge. Who knows if it is true though.

If I had the room, I might go with the Diehard, but it is just too HUGE, and HEAVY at 75lbs.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

bjohnson said:


> I don't know anything about these UPS batteries.


They are basically sealed lead acid batteries, smaller versions of the same thing you would use in a car. In fact you can use these in a car if you are into multiples, a great way to make a custom battery if you have size constraints.

They also use them in things such as power wheels, and I know from experiences that 1-2 is capable of hauling a kid around on a noisy device for long enough to annoy even the most patient adult.

I had full intention of using them on my quad for an audio system till I cut bait on the project.


----------

